# Had to do my first amputation yesterday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Didn't have any choice his leg had been dislocated from the upper leg joint and there wasn't any circulation. The lower part had atraphied and turned black and hard as a rock. He could hop with it on there but it kept getting hung up and knocking him over, then it got caught in the cage floor wire and when he tried to break loose he tore open the vein and was gushing blood out. Luckily I had a suchere kit handy and my 85 year old Mom & Dad where visiting and helped me hold him down while I cut the stump off and got him all sewn back up. So far it's looking good, he's up on his perch this morning and he's eating and drinking. The wound looks good no red or sign of infections and the bone end looks smooth and stitches I put on him are holding just fine. I think he's going to be OK, and a lot better off with that dead stump out of the way, but an extra "good luck" or a little prayer for G61 couldn't hurt. I sure don't like doing that kind of stuff and I strongly recomend getting the bird to a vet unless it is absolutely an emergency and there just is no other way.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad your surgery was successful, and I sure don't envy you being faced with having to do it. It's always a tough call when you have a life threatening situation to deal with and no time to get to the vet.

Is this beautiful pigeon a new rescue or one of your pets?

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 



Good going..!


He looks good..!



Good thing you had some extra hands there to hold him...


Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank goodness you were there when it happened, the poor pij could have bled to death.
I'm like Terry I don't envy you at all, but I'm glad you have the knowledge to do it.
Beautiful pij and we will be saying get well prayers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing G61 ALL THE BEST, Nab!!

He was, indeed, VERY fortunate that you were there, had help and able to take care of him!! A very lucky pigeon!

We are sending HEALING THOUGHTS with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

WELL DONE!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG....I'm glad G61 is okay...he is surely in my thoughts and prayers, he has been thru alot.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job Nab. You probably saved the pigeon’s life. There are times, when the situation is Life and Death and getting an injured animal to a vet just isn’t possible. This little G61 is fortunate that you have the” knowledge and skill level “to deal with such situations.
Hope you have some metacam.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, great job! He looks terrific and though I'm sorry this happened, sometimes we do what we have to do. 

Nab, we rescued a pigeon several years ago and the leg was in such bad shape the vet removed it at its body. She couldn't even leave a stump. This pigeon was a fledgling, just a few weeks old and initially could fly and maneuver around. However, as he grew older and gained weight, he simply couldn't fly. We had a time finding the right "accommodations" for our Silver from wire cages, plastic boxes, the aviary and nothing worked. He would beat on the sides with his wings so badly they bled often. Finally, we got a small, soft cat bed, lined it with towels, and put his food in with him. We couldn't put a water bowl in with him because of turning it over but it was no hardship to give him water several times a day. That little guy was happy as a frog in that bed which we sat on the fireplace in the family room so he could always be near us.

I just wanted to mention that to you. I know other members have one legged pigeons and I don't think they have had the same problems that we did.

Are your Mom and Dad still enjoying their two little dogs?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nab,

You did a great job with this guy. As you described, there was no other choice and you jumped in and did what needed to be done. I'm sure glad you had the necessary supplies on hand. There is no doubt you saved his life. He is probably in much less pain with the amputation than he had with the dislocation. He is a lovely bird.

I'll definitely include him in my prayers. 

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Sending...happy, healthy, healing thoughts!

I hope G61 continues to do well and has no problems.

I agree with some of the others. I'm very glad you were there and were able to make that choice. Not everyone can and sometimes vets are hard to get into. I could easily see, how it all could have gone very wrong.

Wishing the best!
Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW. Great work, Dr. Nab!  What a tough job, your parents must be real troopers to be able to help out (now we see where you get it from!). What a very lucky little pij. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a swift recovery and easy life.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy cow Nab - do you ever have a dull moment?  As others have said - thank goodness you were there and had the knowledge & skill to be able to do what you did (I'd have been tossin cookies personally)!

My hat's off to you and sending lots of healthy, healing thoughts to little G61


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

im glad he is doing ok,sending a pig pigeon kiss from our flock in scotland x


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

NAB - Glad everything went well, sending positive vibes to the pij for a fast recovery. My beloved George the Pij has a paralyzed leg, but gets around just fine.


----------

